# Imports?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dawgs said:


> The last 2 men i hired I have noticed they are driving Honda's. Whats going on with the IBEW and buy american? are they just not pushing it anymore or what? I'm no die hard but i try to buy american whenever possible, especially big ticket items like automobiles.



I believe they build some of those in Tennessee...:thumbsup: 


I think that any automobile is good as long as it is a Ford....:thumbup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

A good portion of people think that if you purchase a Nissan, Toyota, or Honda, it's anti American because those companies have Japanese origins. Truth is, they are American companies, and damn near all the money stays here on American soil.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> A good portion of people think that if you purchase a Nissan, Toyota, or Honda, it's anti American because those companies have Japanese origins. Truth is, they are American companies, and damn near all the money stays here on American soil.


 Damn near is the key word.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I believe they build some of those in Tennessee...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I think that any automobile is good as long as it is a Ford....:thumbup:


:laughing: I'm more chevrolet but we have fords also.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

dawgs said:


> Damn near is the key word.


"Damn near" was used because anyone in the world can invest in a company.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dawgs said:


> :laughing: I'm more chevrolet but we have fords also.



Remember the CEO at GM wants to raise your gas tax..:no:

http://detnews.com/article/20110607...ef-pushing-for-higher-gas-taxes#ixzz1OcJvZ8Em


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think its hyundai who builds more cars in america, then any american company...

ford outsources to mexico and canada for a lot of there ****. 

The whole buy american cars thing is gone.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Honda, Nissan and Toyota have plants here in the USA. Some even UAW made. Check the vins on those dodges and see where they are made. For the argument of where does the money go. I say in my pocket. Most annuties have honda nissan and toyota in them. I drive a dodge truck made in missouri and the wife has a pacifica made in canada. I'd rather drive a car with a foriegn name, that was made in America, union or not, than a American named product made in Mexico.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> Honda, Nissan and Toyota have plants here in the USA. Some even UAW made. Check the vins on those dodges and see where they are made. For the argument of where does the money go. I say in my pocket. Most annuties have honda nissan and toyota in them. I drive a dodge truck made in missouri and the wife has a pacifica made in canada. I'd rather drive a car with a foriegn name, that was made in America, union or not, than a American named product made in Mexico.


Four years ago we decided to replace the wifes truck. She droce a 1/2 ton Dodge and wanted to stay with Dodge. After looking she found one she liked only to find out it was made in Mexico. That killed the deal. We bought a Nissan Titan that was made in America. 

Charlie


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'll buy American when American is the best choice. I'm not gonna buy a crappy American tool when I can get a better tool from Germany.

Same with cars. I needed something simple and reliable. Honda pretty much sets the industry standard for reliability, so that's what I've got. If I thought American cars could match that, I would've considered them, but I don't think they can.

My only hard rule is I try to purchase from first-world countries.

-John


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Plenty of American brands have corporate headquarters in the US, while goods are actually manufactured to their specs, or even worse, generic products private labeled with their name to be sold here.

Some of trucks bearing brands headquartered in the US are manufactured in Canada or Mexico.

Toyota Camry is manufactured in the US. 

Get over your arrogance over country of origin.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

The day my union attempts to dictate to me what kind of car I should be driving will be the day I send my union a resignation letter.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I bet any car has at least some foreign made part in it. I drive a dodge. I have seen many members with hondas and other brands. In this economy good for you if your getting 40mpg.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

American cars,,,,, What exactly is that anymore? Chrysler has not been an American owned company for years, first Daimler Benz, now Fiat. GMC is partially taxpayer owned, majority Canadian if I recall, Ford is still American but they, like all the auto companies manufacture not only in the U.S., but in Mexico, Canada, and Japan....


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Sadly my 1988 ford pick up will have to be replaced after 23 years of faithful service. The choice for me is simple; it is going to be another ford. It is all I ever owned or will own. I hope the Taurus x my wife drives will last as long. I would like it if it was built in America and most likely it will be. And I know that the money I do spend will stay here and help pay for things like pensions.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Define "manufactured". You have you engine and power train assembly plants. You have all your suppliers that make seats, dash boards, etc.. And final assembly. All different locations, all different part sources. No car is 100% american made, and the brand has little to do these days with the % of parts and labor that are American in any car. 

My wife is from Detroit, heer whole family is Chrysler for generations. They almost disowned her for getting a BMW X3 until I explained every X3 sold in the world is made 30 miles from our house (They export them to Germany from SC), and the Chrysler we traded in for it was made in Mexico.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

dawgs said:


> The last 2 men i hired I have noticed they are driving Honda's. Whats going on with the IBEW and buy american? are they just not pushing it anymore or what? I'm no die hard but i try to buy american whenever possible, especially big ticket items like automobiles.


If their vehicle gets them there, who cares?

Does the IBEW inspect everyone's homes to ensure it, and all of it's contents were assembled in American of domestic parts?

I doubt the computer you're typing on meets any of that criteria.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Next car i buy will be a kia soul 100,000 mile warranty....I like to go from point a to point b , i don't keep up with the jones ,i have money to burn just not a car:no:I'm not here to impress my peers by what i drive :no:I love money more than i would love a car


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Unions had their days and I'm not saying they're totally useless, but they're turning into a bunch of bullies. Employees get harassed if they're not one of 'em. Employers see their bottom line hurting, so they shut down and relocate.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I really do try to buy American made when possible. I almost always check just for my curiosity. Things like clothes are almost impossible. But my computer is a Systemax pc http://www.systemaxpc.com/ assembled in America with many American made parts. My stereo (SAE now out of business) T.V. (Toshiba made in USA) and speakers (Cerwin Vega) were all conscious decisions to try and buy American made quality products at a good price when possible. Even the solar panels on my roof are Sharp made in Tennessee with IBEW labor.
 
 The choice and money are yours do as you wish, but like politics if you don't vote don't complain about the situation


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> A good portion of people think that if you purchase a Nissan, Toyota, or Honda, it's anti American because those companies have Japanese origins. Truth is, they are American companies, and damn near all the money stays here on American soil.


The problem with Japanese companies is that they locate their plants in the poorest areas of he South to pay low wages. Funny thing is that the price of the cars and trucks are the same as if they were produced in conventional manufacturing states. 
I see the Honda car dealership near me flying a garrison sized American Flag and think they should be flying a _*Nisshōki*_ (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:Installing_Japanese_character_sets"sun-mark flag") , commonly known as _*Hinomaru.

*_


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ce2two said:


> Next car i buy will be a kia soul 100,000 mile warranty....I like to go from point a to point b , i don't keep up with the jones ,i have money to burn just not a car:no:I'm not here to impress my peers by what i drive :no:I love money more than i would love a car


Why not just buy a scooter with a basket on the front for those BBQed ducks and piglets.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I saw a 13' Nissan full size van yesterday, ugly as sin but probably more reliable than a chevy.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Why not just buy a scooter with a basket on the front for those BBQed ducks and piglets.


Ok you gotta deal i buy a scooter and i'll race you on it ...scooter for scooter 90 % of people can't drive or ROAD RACE ,fire roads,road courses ,I love to race:laughing: Second place not by chance, ever...You probably have no clue how to road race corners:no:don't feel bad the average joe smoe doesn't have clue either...Now load up your pink scooter and come on down..:lol::thumbup1::lol::thumbup1:,Beat down a bully at all costs:thumbsup:I have NO MERCY on the WEAK or the poor?


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

> I have NO MERCY on the WEAK or the poor?


let us all hope china does


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

cabletie said:


> let us all hope china does


 With OBAMA in office ,USA is in debt up to our eye balls .


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ford has plants in Mexico and Canada. How American is that? Maybe what people are thinking is buy North American?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

jrannis said:


> The problem with Japanese companies is that they locate their plants in the poorest areas of he South to pay low wages. Funny thing is that the price of the cars and trucks are the same as if they were produced in conventional manufacturing states.
> I see the Honda car dealership near me flying a garrison sized American Flag and think they should be flying a Nisshōki (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:Installing_Japanese_character_sets"sun-mark flag") , commonly known as Hinomaru.


So it's Japan's fault the south is poor?


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I bought a Chevy Cobalt(Built in Ohio) a year ago, it came with a 5yr 100k warranty on the powertrain. I added the rest of the car for short $$. I get 33.5 Avg MPG City highway mix. I use it for commuting purposes. I have a 4x4 truck for the bad snow days, but this past winter the car was actually pretty good in the snow. Saving quite a bit of $$$ in gas with it. IIRC I paid 12k for it with rebates etc. Not a Cadillac, but it's a throwaway car after 6 or 7 yrs and it will be paid for in 3.

Tom

There were many choices to be had in the compact car segment, but I chose to stay American. My Wife drives a Honda Pilot for the kids(3). Kids fit fine in mine too.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

When my zenith died I went with Toshiba only because I thought I would have better luck with it made in America instead of Mexico, and it had good reviews. I still have a 25" rca built in America it used to get a break but is on almost all the time now. Had it since 1991 picture is better than a flat screen.
 http://www.usstuff.com/


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

jrannis said:


> The problem with Japanese companies is that they locate their plants in the poorest areas of he South to pay low wages.


 Would these areas be better off if they didn't have car plants?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

> But my computer is a Systemax pc http://www.systemaxpc.com/





> assembled in America with many American made parts.




They're made in the USA in the sense all Ikea furniture are made in the USA. Because, they come in boxes and I put it together myself, which by definition makes it "assembled in the USA".

I believe almost all customized spec computers such as those ordered on Dell.com are assembled in the USA. You can customize things to your liking, so it will be done in the states. They're not going to send order Taiwan and tell you that lead time is 45 days or pay for air freight. 

I don't know any company that makes motherboards in the USA. Intel CPU chips are made in the USA. The silicon chip is made in the US, they're sent to Malaysia and maybe other countries where they're mounted into packaging. 

HDDs, memory, optical drives, recording medium are almost always made in Asia. 

A spindle of 50 CD-Rs cost something like $14.99. Are you willing to pay $5/disc? Back in the days, when they were $5/disc, there were domestically made recording medium.





ce2two said:


> With OBAMA in office ,USA is in debt up to our eye balls .


Only up to our eye balls, because I'm floating in a China made life vest so I don't drown in our debt.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ce2two said:


> With OBAMA in office ,USA is in debt up to our eye balls .


Yes, please take us back to the pre-Bush era...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Would these areas be better off if they didn't have car plants?


Im just saying that the final price of the cars do not reflect the 50% discount that they reap from the workers.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Yes, please take us back to the pre-Bush era...


 
Let's go all the way back to the Reagan era!:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> They're made in the USA in the sense all Ikea furniture are made in the USA. Because, they come in boxes and I put it together myself, which by definition makes it "assembled in the USA".
> 
> I believe almost all customized spec computers such as those ordered on Dell.com are assembled in the USA. You can customize things to your liking, so it will be done in the states. They're not going to send order Taiwan and tell you that lead time is 45 days or pay for air freight.
> 
> ...


IKEA moved their plants here because the poor south has become the Mexico of labor for producing countries like Germany and Sweden:

* Ikea pays its workers in Sweden a minimum wage of $19/hr and a government mandated five weeks of paid vacation. No wonder they have a good reputation. *

So what's the problem. It turns out that Ikea opened an enormous assembly plant in the U.S. in Danville, Va in 2008 with incentives from the state of Virginia in the amount of $12 million. And now, surprise-surprise, there are labor problems with complaints of racial discrimination, a union organizing campaign that is being fiercely opposed by management, and high levels of turnover from among the new employees who are complaining of eliminated raises, a frenzied work-pace and mandatory overtime. Danville employees start with an $8/hr wage with 12 vacation days (8 of the 12 days on days determined by the company).

http://unhealthyworkblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/where-swedish-capitalists-go-for-cheap.html


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have read this thread filled with humorous biased post and then there are some that actually seem to have proactive post.In my experience I have run into individual people who have confronted others with macho talk of doing the unions an unjust by buying foreign autos. I have never seen any one threatened, manhandled, beat up or lost their jobs for a poor choice in economics.I have witnessed people such as myself telling others if we continue to buy foreign products that we lose our economic power as a whole(USA not just the union) Where I come from(Augusta Georgia) we long relied off the textiles until the USA shifted to the cheaper made and or cost China made cloth, now where once plants employed thousands of USA citizens(non to my knowledge were union) we have many displaced citizens looking to survive off less. No matter how much you dislike who is preaching to buy American, it could mean the difference between all us destroying the USA's economic stability. This is not just a union issue, this is about


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Well my point is, regardless of where IKEA makes its furniture kits, the end user will buy them and put them together at home, so the completed furniture are "assembled in the USA" no matter what. 

That's how a lot of "assembled in the USA" products are. The reasons are they're too bulky to be shipped fully assembled or they just do the assembly to the extent that's legally required to be able to carry the statement assembled or even made in the USA for marketing purpose.

Most 4' fluorescent lamps are still made in the USA. Though manufacturing process requires very tight tolerance especially with the newer low mercury lamps, they're not really made by people. These factories are almost entirely automated even final testing and putting them in boxes. The wages go to automation equipment engineers and skilled maintenance personnel, testing lab staff, administrative and such. Not assembly workers. 

Things that we can't yet fully automate for technical reasons or not economical to do so are outsourced. Our supplies and equipment of war are domestically made though


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> I have read this thread filled with humorous biased post and then there are some that actually seem to have proactive post.In my experience I have run into individual people who have confronted others with macho talk of doing the unions an unjust by buying foreign autos. I have never seen any one threatened, manhandled, beat up or lost their jobs for a poor choice in economics.I have witnessed people such as myself telling others if we continue to buy foreign products that we lose our economic power as a whole(USA not just the union) Where I come from(Augusta Georgia) we long relied off the textiles until the USA shifted to the cheaper made and or cost China made cloth, now where once plants employed thousands of USA citizens(non to my knowledge were union) we have many displaced citizens looking to survive off less. No matter how much you dislike who is preaching to buy American, it could mean the difference between all us destroying the USA's economic stability. This is not just a union issue, this is about


?????? about what?????

Noah, why don't you do us a favor, when we are looking to buy something, why don't we message you. You can tell us what our choices are, if any for a product made in the United States.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Yes, please take us back to the pre-Bush era...


 WE HAD A SURPLUS WITH CLINTON:thumbsup:BUSH/OBAMA BOTH SUCK ?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Yes, please take us back to the pre-Bush era...


 I dont think clinton had very much to do with the good economy, you can thank Regan for that...sorry but the economy just doesnt work that fast. It takes time...


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

More political crap!! Please :ban::ban::ban:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> ?????? about what?????
> 
> Noah, why don't you do us a favor, when we are looking to buy something, why don't we message you. You can tell us what our choices are, if any for a product made in the United States.


Actually I lost my signal and had no idea my post got sent through. This issue is about us as a whole(USA) not only being competitive with other countries but trying to survive. You can buy what ever you like at this post and I do not ask to be a choice maker for others as your inane post suggest. By the way I sit here and type on a UNIONBUILTPC that I purchased only a couple of months ago. It takes extra effort on our part to help stimulate our economy buying made in the USA products but the way I see it the next job I save buying made in the USA might be mine or yours.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Tomorrow I'll be installing Halo cans that are made in Mexico. Stimulating the economy one Peso at a time.:laughing:


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

ce2two said:


> WE HAD A SURPLUS WITH CLINTON:thumbsup:BUSH/OBAMA BOTH SUCK ?


There has never been a surplus.There is no big bank account full of money.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

ce2two said:


> WE HAD A SURPLUS WITH CLINTON:thumbsup:BUSH/OBAMA BOTH SUCK ?


 
There was never a surplus with Clinton. Stop believing lies.


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe (Jun 8, 2011)

ce2two said:


> WE HAD A SURPLUS WITH CLINTON:thumbsup:BUSH/OBAMA BOTH SUCK ?





ce2two said:


> WE HAD A SURPLUS WITH CLINTON:thumbsup:BUSH/OBAMA BOTH SUCK ?


Yah it's not every day that something like the internet comes around and gives you a huge economic boom. Also the word surplus is a bit misleading, it's not like we paid off our debts and had money left over or anything. We still had lots of unfunded liabilities, which are really just debt at the end of the day. For those who are counting, were at 65 trillion in unfunded liabilities at this point and 5 trillion of that was from just last year. 

Both parties increase our debt and at no point in recent history have we ever paid it off, they just move money around so it sounds like a surplus. Also, if I recall the republicans ran congress during his second term. We can also thank Clinton for not dealing with terrorism properly which of course led to 9-11, which is when our country really went I to decline after all parties involved decided collectively that we should sign away all of our freedom for some fake sense of safety, bankrupting ourselves in several wars during the process. 

Obama is just the extension of bush if you look at it objectively. Growing the wars, extending the patriot act, rendition, they all have the same anti-American agenda if you ask me.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I dont think clinton had very much to do with the good economy, you can thank Regan for that...sorry but the economy just doesnt work that fast. It takes time...


You really are denying the massive transfer of wealth form the middle class to the upper class under Reagan? What were you doing in the 80's or should I ask??

Google Reaganomics and see if anything positive comes up. lol


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

More political BS. This should be closed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Forum posting rules*

User shall refrain from posting religious threads as well as any political threads that do not pertain directly to the electrical field.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> User shall refrain from posting religious threads as well as any political threads that do not pertain directly to the electrical field.


Ok One more before Speedy wakes up:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

*And in the Big Easy*


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

:


jrannis said:


> Ok One more before Speedy wakes up:


:laughing::laughing:
__________________


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe (Jun 8, 2011)

jrannis said:


> You really are denying the massive transfer of wealth form the middle class to the upper class under Reagan? What were you doing in the 80's or should I ask??
> 
> Google Reaganomics and see if anything positive comes up. lol


There is an ongoing transfer of wealth regardless of which party is in charge. Reagan certainly did as you say, but so has Obama, and bush, and Clinton. The whole game has been about making their rich friends richer. No need to pretend that reganomics are any worse than obamanomics, as they are both centered around bringing more wealth to the already wealthy. The middle class has not had a good advocate/representative for some time now. 

I just saw the other post about "no political discussions" so I'll stop commenting on this. I do not want to run afoul of the rules of the forum. Just hate to see people who think voting in reps/dems will fix anything going forward, they all sleep in the same bed at night and do not have the middle class' best interests in mind. Neither party will help electricians. Sorry to the mods for breaking the rules.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.cars.com/go/advice/Story.jsp?section=top&subject=ami&story=amMade0710

...scroll down and read that all honda's sold in USA have been assembled here

"GM, once responsible for half the models on the AMI, is down to just one player: the Kansas-built Chevrolet Malibu, which comes in fifth place. The automaker's full-size pickups — the Chevy* Silverado and GMC Sierra *— were once regulars here.* Production of both trucks is split between the U.S. and Mexico*, however, and today's models have only a 65 percent domestic parts content"


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

jrannis said:


> You really are denying the massive transfer of wealth form the middle class to the upper class under Reagan? What were you doing in the 80's or should I ask??
> 
> Google Reaganomics and see if anything positive comes up. lol


You dont like him because he busted the Air Traffic Unions and Soviet Union...I bet you thought Carter was a great president.... (laughing) Doesnt matter how old I was....I learned to read and think on my own...I dont need Unions telling me what to think...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Ok One more before Speedy wakes up:


:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Yes, please take us back to the pre-Bush era...


 Why:blink::blink:? 

That is when we made the most money ever...:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> You really are denying the massive transfer of wealth form the middle class to the upper class under Reagan? What were you doing in the 80's or should I ask??
> 
> Google Reaganomics and see if anything positive comes up. lol


 :laughing::laughing::sleep1::sleep1::laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Seriously Jannis.... all favorites aside Regans "Supply Side Economics" is what spurred the future growth of the country for years to follow, you cant blame him or his policy for what happened years after. People just ignored all the warning signs. Regan was by far one of the greatest modern presidents ..... You really need to read a little more and stop going on lables to decide what is right and good.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Seriously Jannis.... all favorites aside Regans "Supply Side Economics" is what spurred the future growth of the country for years to follow, you cant blame him or his policy for what happened years after. People just ignored all the warning signs. Regan was by far one of the greatest modern presidents ..... You really need to read a little more and stop going on lables to decide what is right and good.


No doubt that we all enjoyed the Reagan bubble. Sad truth is that we ave been trying to pay it off for the last twenty years.


Im not sure what the Air Traffic whatever relates to it but I know that our economic stability was forever changed from hard work to a scammer mentality during those years.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Seriously Jannis.... all favorites aside Regans "Supply Side Economics" is what spurred the future growth of the country for years to follow, you cant blame him or his policy for what happened years after. People just ignored all the warning signs. Regan was by far one of the greatest modern presidents ..... You really need to read a little more and stop going on lables to decide what is right and good.


Reagan was a puppet and really had no understanding of what his handlers had him doing. He was a great actor and was propped up the way Bush jr. was and God help us all is what Pailin or Bachman would be.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> No doubt that we all enjoyed the Reagan bubble. Sad truth is that we ave been trying to pay it off for the last twenty years.
> 
> 
> Im not sure what the Air Traffic whatever relates to it but I know that our economic stability was forever changed from hard work to a scammer mentality during those years.


Yup the 1970's were so much better just like it is now..

At least you can admit that 25% of the work force sitting at home if they still have one is better then just 4%.


True colors.....:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

jrannis said:


> No doubt that we all enjoyed the Reagan bubble. Sad truth is that we ave been trying to pay it off for the last twenty years.
> 
> 
> Im not sure what the Air Traffic whatever relates to it but I know that our economic stability was forever changed from hard work to a scammer mentality during those years.


 
Dildos.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup the 1970's were so much better just like it is now..
> 
> At least you can admit that 25% of the work force is better then just 4%.
> 
> ...


 

The seventies were better than now. The thirties were better than now. The only reasons Reagan tax cuts created economic growth was that we still had a manufacturing base. Republicans had't yet sent manufacturing overseas thus eliminating the most productive part of our economy. When Reagan cut taxes and people who were still making money had some more to spend, they bought things like cars. And, people in the manufacturing sector went back to work.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> The seventies were better than now. The thirties were better than now. The only reasons Reagan tax cuts created economic growth was that we still had a manufacturing base. Republicans had't yet sent manufacturing overseas thus eliminating the most productive part of our economy. When Reagan cut taxes and people who were still making money had some more to spend, they bought things like cars. And, people in the manufacturing sector went back to work.


Oh ya clinton had nothing to do with that :laughing:


It depenends on what the meaning or is is.....:blink::laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> The seventies were better than now. The thirties were better than now. The only reasons Reagan tax cuts created economic growth was that we still had a manufacturing base. Republicans had't yet sent manufacturing overseas thus eliminating the most productive part of our economy. When Reagan cut taxes and people who were still making money had some more to spend, they bought things like cars. And, people in the manufacturing sector went back to work.


We can all thank NAFTA for a good portion of the manufacuring lost in this country......Im pretty sure it was Clinton that signed the final bill....


----------

